# When your vehicle gets old...



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

So what happens when your vehicle hits 10 years or is too old by Uber standards? Does Uber send you an auto-generated message or something? My 2006 Honda Element, that I get compliments on daily, is set to expire come January 2017. I'd like to drive it as long as possible since it is in great condition, is spacious and riders seem to like it. Is there an appeals process for fabulous vehicles like mine?


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

UberKevPA said:


> So what happens when your vehicle hits 10 years or is too old by Uber standards? Does Uber send you an auto-generated message or something? My 2006 Honda Element, that I get compliments on daily, is set to expire come January 2017. I'd like to drive it as long as possible since it is in great condition, is spacious and riders seem to like it. Is there an appeals process for fabulous vehicles like mine?


You will most likely be told to update your documents and won't be able to log in when that time comes and your car expires. You'll just have to get a newer car if you want to keep driving for change. Doesn't matter how many daily compliments you get.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Your Honda Element already doesn't qualify for Uber so count yourself lucky you're even driving right now:

Strike 1 - Suicide doors.
Strike 2 - Only 4 seat belts (driver plus only 3 pax).


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Honda Element varies by market but it is usually accepted...

http://www.idrivewithuber.com/uber-car-year-requirements-uberx-and-xl-2016/


----------

